# The Presidential Candidates



## Jackie22 (Sep 12, 2015)

[h=1]One empty seat on the Clown Bus. Rick Perry drops out[/h]
Rick Perry first to exit 2016 Republican presidential race. 
Associated Press 

Friday, September 11, 2015 5:46pm 


ST. LOUIS — Out of money and relegated once again to the back-of-the-pack debate, former Texas Gov. Rick Perry on Friday dropped out of the race for president, ending his second bid for the Republican presidential nomination and becoming the first major candidate of the 2016 campaign to give up . 

The longest-serving governor in Texas history, who had never lost an election until he started running for president, told a group of conservative activists in St. Louis that "some things have become clear" and that it was time to suspend his campaign. 

"We have a tremendous field of candidates — probably the greatest group of men and women," Perry said, alluding to the 16 Republican candidates left. "I step aside knowing our party is in good hands, as long as we listen to the grass roots, listen to that cause of conservatism. If we do that, then our party will be in good hands." 

Four years ago, Perry's first bid for the White House essentially collapsed after a GOP debate in which he couldn't remember the name of the third federal agency he'd wanted to close if elected — he was only able to mutter "Oops." This time around, he couldn't win enough support in early polls to even qualify for the party's prime-time debates, finding himself relegated instead to second-stage affairs.


----------



## NancyNGA (Sep 12, 2015)

If Donald Trump said "oops," everyone would think it was cute.   

I think the reason Perry lost support last election cycle was this comment in a debate (about illegal immigration):

 “If you say that we should not educate children who come into our state for no other reason than that they've been brought there through no fault of their own, I don't think you have a heart. We need to be educating these children, because they will become a drag on our society.”

He got booed loudly.


----------



## Lara (Sep 12, 2015)

Jackie22 said:
			
		

> One empty seat on the Clown Bus.


That sounds like a Trump comment.  I'm turned off by his snarky comments and "persona". It's too bad he's like that because I think he's the only guy that can get us out of this financial mess we're in. Maybe only ugliness can do that. Sad. But I'll be watching Carly Fiorina at the debate Wednesday night.


----------



## Jackie22 (Sep 12, 2015)

NancyNGA said:


> If Donald Trump said "oops," everyone would think it was cute.
> 
> I think the reason Perry lost support last election cycle was this comment in a debate (about illegal immigration):
> 
> ...



I remember that, Nancy, Perry's "Oops, I forgot the third one." didn't help either.


----------



## Jackie22 (Sep 12, 2015)

Lara said:


> That sounds like a Trump comment.  I'm turned off by his snarky comments and "persona". It's too bad he's like that because I think he's the only guy that can get us out of this financial mess we're in. Maybe only ugliness can do that. Sad. But I'll be watching Carly Fiorina at the debate Wednesday night.



Yes, snarky remarks and propaganda about our president turns me off too.....


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 12, 2015)

Interesting when someone feels only Trump can get us "out of this mess we're in".  He has failed 4 times financially resulting in bankruptcy. Carley Fiorina failed so badly at HP CEO that she got fired after plunging them into a precarious financial position.


----------



## BobF (Sep 12, 2015)

NancyNGA said:


> If Donald Trump said "oops," everyone would think it was cute.
> 
> I think the reason Perry lost support last election cycle was this comment in a debate (about illegal immigration):
> 
> ...



And just what was wrong with that comment?    It seems correct to me.   Educate those immigrants, legal or illegal, or we get stuck with folks that won't be able to speak English, as they should, and find good work with good wages either.   Just another big drag on the US economy.    So who was booing this comment anyway?

This post is not clear!   Did Perry say this or did one of the challengers say this.   Just not clear.


----------



## Lara (Sep 12, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Interesting when someone feels only Trump can get us "out of this [FINANCIAL] mess we're in".  He has failed 4 times financially resulting in bankruptcy. Carley Fiorina failed so badly at HP CEO that she got fired after plunging them into a precarious financial position.


"I have not failed. I've just found 10,000 ways that won't work."     *Thomas A. Edison*

You have to understand "LIFE", AZJim. Failure is a part of success. It often takes many failures to reach success. Failure doesn't necessarily have to define you unless you let it. It often makes you stronger, wiser, and more able. I won't waste my time on discussing Trump because I don't see him lasting long at the top of the polls due to his podium deliveries. And I don't know much about Fiorina but hope to with the upcoming debate wednesday night. Meanwhile, here she explains her time with Hewlett-Packard much more factually and accurately than you have:

Carly Fiorina on Hewlett Packard questions:
http://news.yahoo.com/carly-fiorina-interview-with-katie-couric-200949497.html


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 12, 2015)

Lara said:


> "I have not failed. I've just found 10,000 ways that won't work."     *Thomas A. Edison*
> 
> You have to understand "LIFE", AZJim. Failure is a part of success. It often takes many failures to reach success. Failure doesn't necessarily have to define you unless you let it. It often makes you stronger, wiser, and more able. I won't waste my time on discussing Trump because I don't see him lasting long at the top of the polls due to his podium deliveries. And I don't know much about Fiorina but hope to with the upcoming debate wednesday night. Meanwhile, here she explains her time with Hewlett-Packard much more factually and accurately than you have:
> 
> ...



I'll just have to understand that you are far better able to assess these things than I.  I just thought that I had a basic understanding of both candidates from independent sources here and there and my own observation, but I yield to your apparent superiority on both counts.  I imagine those 30,000 employees laid off by Fiorina are all doing well, and I understand HP is limping back from it's "improvements" made by Fiorina and almost going under as a result.  But I am sure, her own statement is clear repudiation of all that.  Here's some more "ignorant" opinion on her:

*President Fiorina? How Carly did at HP*



*americasmarkets.usatoday.com*/2015/05/04/president-fiorina-how-carly-did-at-hp/
Matt Krantz                 SHARE ON FACEBOOK  

        SHARE ON TWITTER  TWEET  

         SHARE ON SMS  

         SHARE ON WHATSAPP  

        EMAIL 










Carly Fiorina (AP)

 Former Hewlett-Packard executive Carly Fiorina threw her  name in the 2016 presidential race Monday. She’s not likely, though, to  get a ringing endorsement from investors of HP; the company under her  got bigger but less healthy.
 Fiorina’s roughly six-year tenure as the first female CEO of a  company in the Dow Jones industrial average is still one of great  contention. “Fiorina was bad. Everyone seems to agree on this now,” wrote then-technology USA TODAY columnist Keven Maney immediately following her forced ouster Feb. 8, 2005.
 Some thought her tenure would be cleared as time passed. But that really hasn’t been the case.
 The stock under Fiorina was a disaster — falling 65% from July 19,  1999, to Feb. 8, 2005. It was a tough time for the stock market, too, as  the Standard & Poor’s 500 dropped 15% during the same time. But  HP’s stock even underperformed the S&P 500 Information Technology  Sector index.





Source: S&P Capital IQ

 But those investors can be so shallow, right? What about the  actual performance of the business? Fiorina didn’t make much progress  on the company’s profit, despite making massive bets such as buying  computer maker Compaq. The company’s net income under Fiorina didn’t  budge during her tenure and even dropped into the red in 2002. HP’s net  income was flat during the period, even while reported net income of the  S&P 500 rose 70%.





Source: S&P Capital IQ

 Fiorina did make the company larger in terms of revenue. The  company’s total revenue jumped, largely due to massive acquisitions  like Compaq.





Source: S&P Capital IQ

 But that came by piling on massive amounts of debt, too.





Chart source; S&P Capital IQ

 That’s right. She created a larger company — with more debt. Wonder how that would work in government?
 Voters may be willing to give Fiorina a try. But investors were harsher — forcing her out of Hewlett-Packard.
 Jeffrey Sonnenfeld of Yale University at the time labeled her “the  worst (CEO) because of her ruthless attack on the essence of this great  company,” in USA TODAY. He added: “She destroyed half the wealth of her  investors and yet still earned almost $100 million in total payments for  this destructive reign of terror.”


----------



## BobF (Sep 12, 2015)

Just look what Obama has done to the US economy.   He has added nearly 8 trillion debt and it is still climbing.


----------



## Lara (Sep 12, 2015)

True Bob. That's scary. If we don't do something fast, we're going down. As of 9/12/15  our National debt is [SIZE=+2]$18,151,108,522,784.29 [/SIZE](*+8 Trillion *of that during *Obama*). This is according to every source I've heard from or read. No one seems to differ on this.


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 12, 2015)

This has been demonstrated many times and while the debt is there, it's origin is not as described. I won't bother but there are countless charts reflecting the whys on this subject as well as what is to blame.


----------



## BobF (Sep 12, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> This has been demonstrated many times and while the debt is there, it's origin is not as described. I won't bother but there are countless charts reflecting the whys on this subject as well as what is to blame.



Whatever you want to say it is all under the Obama days.   Who you going to blame for this problem.   It was not the Republicans.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 12, 2015)

Ahahahahahahahahahahahaaaa


----------



## tnthomas (Sep 12, 2015)

BobF said:


> r
> 
> Whatever you want to say it is all under the Obama days.   Who you going to blame for this problem.   It was not the Republicans.



Wrong again.


----------



## MaryZPA (Sep 12, 2015)

BobF said:


> r
> 
> Whatever you want to say it is all under the Obama days.   Who you going to blame for this problem.   It was not the Republicans.



 Do you have any memory of the Bush administration? Do you have any memory of the state of this country when President Obama took office? It most certainly was the Republicans!


----------



## Lara (Sep 12, 2015)

QuickSilver, tnThomas, and MaryZPA...Bob is talking about the 8 trillion dollars that was added to the National Debt by Obama AFTER the Bush Administration. Bush had added almost 5 trillion, mostly in response to 9/11 (military spending for war on terror), the 2001 recession, the bailout for banks to combat the 2008 global financial crisis and the increased need for SS and Medicare. Obama has another year to go.

.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 13, 2015)

Lara said:


> QuickSilver, tnThomas, and MaryZPA...Bob is talking about the 8 trillion dollars that was added to the National Debt by Obama AFTER the Bush Administration. Bush had added almost 5 trillion, mostly in response to 9/11 (military spending for war on terror), the 2001 recession, the bailout for banks to combat the 2008 global financial crisis and the increased need for SS and Medicare. Obama has another year to go.
> 
> .




So you don't think those are things that needed to have money spent?   Not to mention... the way our government works Lara.. is that no money can be spent unless the House of Representatives approves it..  THEY have the purse strings.  That is the power of the House..  The Senate must then approve it.  Since the House of Representatives has been in Republican control since 2010 and it's now 2015.. WHO do you blame for the national debt?


----------



## Lara (Sep 13, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> So you don't think those are things that needed to have money spent?


QuickSilver, I think you're confused unless you're praising the Bush Administration….which is fine but you don't strike me as a Bush Administration lover. The "things" I mentioned were all "money's spent" by Bush (not Obama). As I said, it was Bush's response to " 9/11 (military spending for war on terror), the 2001 recession, the bailout for banks to combat the 2008 global financial crisis and the increased need for SS and Medicare." And, yes, I think some of it was necessary but not all (the war was 600-800 billion a year, ugh). Also, your comment, "how the government works Lara", was unnecessary.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 13, 2015)

Lara said:


> QuickSilver, tnThomas, and MaryZPA...Bob is talking about the* 8 trillion dollars that was added to the National Debt by Obama AFTER the Bush Administration.* Bush had added almost 5 trillion, mostly in response to 9/11 (military spending for war on terror), the 2001 recession, the bailout for banks to combat the 2008 global financial crisis and the increased need for SS and Medicare. Obama has another year to go.
> 
> .



I'm not in the least bit confused Lara..


----------



## BobF (Sep 13, 2015)

For you deniers, where is your proof that the charts of the government debt are wrong.   To many of you are living in a land of dementia if you think Obama governments did not create these debts.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 13, 2015)

Please explain HOW he did it... without the approval and budget passed by the Republican House...   Not possible...  because we all know that the Republican House would rather eat a mile of cotton flannel than give Obama ANYTHING he asks for..   So If you could show the bills passed out of the House approving all that spending in the last 5 years...  it would be a great help.  Oh wait...  they weren't any...  The previous administration made the mess AND the debt..  any spending done during Obama's term has been simply to dig us out of it... AND to save the country and our economy.


----------



## BobF (Sep 13, 2015)

Look to how Obama has created this debt and see that he has expanded the government size by great numbers, has spent lots of money on things never looked at in Congress.   Has run the government in the shadow of his control and not through conventional Congressional controls that you love to quote as needed.   Some how he gets those money demands passed or shuts down the government to make his case.  Obama has done some good things but mostly he has not run the government through Congressional actions but from his big money and demanding ways.   

Look to what Reid has done as the Republican House was putting ideas up to the Senate.   He would take them, register them, put them into a pile and never bring them up for actions.   So of course we can point to those never acted on issues and put all the blame that should be put on the Democrats, across the table and on the Republicans?

Too bad we have these political parties in the government.   Parties should be kept out of the actual government and elected peoples be made to represent those that elected them, not some phony political party.   Per our Constitution.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 13, 2015)

I think if it is ok to describe how "Life" works, surely it is equally ok to apply the same yardstick to "how the government works?" Yikes, a little laughter to lighten things up never hurts. Lol.


----------



## MaryZPA (Sep 13, 2015)

BobF said:


> Some how he gets those money demands passed or shuts down the government to make his case.



 Please tell me when President Obama has ever "shut down the government". Really---tell me exactly when and how he did that.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 13, 2015)

MaryZPA said:


> Please tell me when President Obama has ever "shut down the government". Really---tell me exactly when and how he did that.



He hasn't..... it's a Right wing myth to cover up their poison pill legislation..  Like attaching a "Repeal the ACA" clause to other bills.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 13, 2015)

With respect, doesn't it sometimes seem as if certain politicians are auditioning for The Three Stooges? Forget ideologue for a moment, what about professionalism/competence? Would you want these individuals in your home uninvited, never mind running your country?


----------



## BobF (Sep 13, 2015)

It has happened on Obama's watch as the Democrats and Republicans can not bargain in faith.   Each demand their ideas only and never work for agreement.   The shut down forced the Congress to finally back down and allow the Democrat solutions to exist.   That then was considered a Obama victory.   This is something the Congress has been trying to avoid happening again.   Waiting for the end of this spend crazy Presidents terms to end.   Whomever wins next election has a big problem of over 8 trillion dollars, and still growing, more debt under the Obama years to try to get paid down.   It does not matter about the party causing the debt, it will have to be taken care of soon by the elected officials we send to Washington DC.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_federal_government_shutdown_of_2013

[h=1]United States federal government shutdown of 2013[/h]
From October 1 through 16, 2013, the *United States federal government entered a shutdown* and curtailed most routine operations because neither legislation appropriating funds for fiscal year 2014 nor a continuing resolution  for the interim authorization of appropriations for fiscal year 2014  was enacted in time. Regular government operations resumed October 17  after an interim appropriations bill was signed into law.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 13, 2015)

I've posted this example before..   This is what the GOP thinks compromise is.. 

*Can I burn down your house?

**No*
*Just the 2nd floor?*
*No*
*Garage?*
*No*
*Let's talk about what I can burn down.*
*No*
*YOU AREN'T COMPROMISING!

http://www.dailykos.com/story/2013/10/04/1244084/-R-s-type-of-compromise-Can-I-burn-down-your-house#*


----------



## MaryZPA (Sep 13, 2015)

This does not confirm your previous statement that President Obama "shuts down the government to make his case".


----------



## BobF (Sep 13, 2015)

The blind and damned fools are those that support our present government.   Wait till next election is over and then we will have some new players to help this country get out of the debt built during this Presidents term.   To say he is just sitting around and allowing the Republicans to build all this debt does not speak well of his abilities and strengths.   These current debts, since he took charge, are Obama's to speak for, no one else can do so.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 13, 2015)

BobF said:


> *The blind and damned fools are those that support our present government.* .



Now now now.... Name calling again bob?


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 13, 2015)

Question, if something happens during President Obama's tenure and it is "his fault," and something doesn't occur during his tenure and that is also "his fault" regardless if he instigated either situation, what does that tell you?


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 13, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Question, if something happens during President Obama's tenure and it is "his fault," and something doesn't occur during his tenure and that is also "his fault" regardless if he instigated either situation, what does that tell you?



It tells be a whole bunch....  some will like it much better when our next president is of a lighter hue... or has an R after his name.


----------



## Davey Jones (Sep 13, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Interesting when someone feels only Trump can get us "out of this mess we're in".  He has failed 4 times financially resulting in bankruptcy. Carley Fiorina failed so badly at HP CEO that she got fired after plunging them into a precarious financial position.



Can we add Obamas $8 trillion to our deficit.?


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 13, 2015)

Cleaning up BUSHES mess... and saving our economy and our asses...

Unfortunately... Bush put two wars.... tax cuts for the wealthy, AND Medicare part D on the National credit card..  The bill just didn't arrive until he was out of office and Obama could be blamed for it...


----------



## BobF (Sep 13, 2015)

Among other things, the posts above show no smarts at all.   Just more of the smart ass attitudes of some.   Arrogance and ignorance seem to go hand in hand.   Since Obama is so smart, why does he not stop all this debt you folks blame on the Republicans.   It is not that he is not smart it is that it is Obama that is doing all the spending with those wide open budgets that he and Reid pushed through and over the objections of the Republican House.   A big 8 trillion dollars of debt added to the US future.    And still rising to higher levels.

It all started actually in Bush's last two years when the Democrats took control of both houses of the Congress and added near 3 trillion to the debt over Bush's objections by adding riders to the bills Bush needed to pay for the military operations in Iraq and Afghanistan.   A tactic that should not be allowed by anybody.


----------



## WhatInThe (Sep 13, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Interesting when someone feels only Trump can get us "out of this mess we're in".  He has failed 4 times financially resulting in bankruptcy. Carley Fiorina failed so badly at HP CEO that she got fired after plunging them into a precarious financial position.



Trump made legitimate business decisions. Even though he had bankruptcies at least he initiated the project or bought a business that created thousands of jobs for contractors and employees. A failing company cuts hours, staff, downsizes and/or winds up stiffing people without bankruptcy/illegally. At least you know where you stand with a company that you know is going to close it doors or restructure. Bankruptcy is ment to help people to move on. There are abuses and there are legitimate use of that financial tool.

Fiorina took over a legacy company that needed to do something different ie enter the home computer market which they did with the Compaq merger. Mergers take money and usually wind up combining operations and functions hence the layoffs. I've gone through several mergers of big national companies and they are never pretty. Many mergers take 3-5 years to complete including combining operations, functions, standards, equipment, policy etc. The true effects of some mergers can take over 5 years to fully realize. Fiorina had to restructure, buy out pensions, finance  severance packages among other things. HP and others are/were full of old school legacy employees and investors which will never willingly accept change. Stock, pffft, even I don't rely on "professional" stock market pontification, learned that lesson long ago. With high frequency, institutional computerized trading logical stock prices and targets will not work with a lot of companies. 

Sometimes making the right business decision does not look pretty or seem fair but government needs many similar decisions made and the people who can & will make them.


----------



## BobF (Sep 13, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> It tells be a whole bunch....  some will like it much better when our next president is of a lighter hue... or has an R after his name.



For one, this is a very narrow minded idea of the US voters.   Nothing in his 6 years of office has happened to say the people have problems with Obama's color.  Noting at all except your twisted post.

Most of the problems on this thread relate to the idea that we use political parties to run our government.   It should all be done by the elected and no parties involved.   As the Constitution has things set up.   Even the parties are not the same today as they were 50 years ago.   They keep trying to gain full control of the elections but are actually losing in size as they are no longer near half for either of them.   Now at about 30% for either and 40% for the independents.   Both parties are slowly losing in size.


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 13, 2015)

WhatInThe said:


> Trump made legitimate business decisions. Even though he had bankruptcies at least he initiated the project or bought a business that created thousands of jobs for contractors and employees. A failing company cuts hours, staff, downsizes and/or winds up stiffing people without bankruptcy/illegally. At least you know where you stand with a company that you know is going to close it doors or restructure. Bankruptcy is ment to help people to move on. There are abuses and there are legitimate use of that financial tool.
> 
> Fiorina took over a legacy company that needed to do something different ie enter the home computer market which they did with the Compaq merger. Mergers take money and usually wind up combining operations and functions hence the layoffs. I've gone through several mergers of big national companies and they are never pretty. Many mergers take 3-5 years to complete including combining operations, functions, standards, equipment, policy etc. The true effects of some mergers can take over 5 years to fully realize. Fiorina had to restructure, buy out pensions, finance  severance packages among other things. HP and others are/were full of old school legacy employees and investors which will never willingly accept change. Stock, pffft, even I don't rely on "professional" stock market pontification, learned that lesson long ago. With high frequency, institutional computerized trading logical stock prices and targets will not work with a lot of companies.
> 
> Sometimes making the right business decision does not look pretty or seem fair but government needs many similar decisions made and the people who can & will make them.



You sound like him, "It's all legal".  I don't want him messing in our government business and I don't expect he will get the chance.  Fiorina showed her executive reasoning and it damn near killed off HP.


----------



## Lara (Sep 13, 2015)

AZJim said:
			
		

> You sound like him, "It's all legal"


Jim, are you saying Chapter 11 Bankruptcy is NOT legal?? I doubt he'll win the nomination either if he doesn't start thinking before he speaks.


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 13, 2015)

Lara said:


> Jim, are you saying Chapter 11 bankruptcy is NOT legal?? I doubt he'll win the nomination either if he doesn't start thinking before he speaks.



Where did I say that.  Of course it's "legal".  It may or may be immoral when done repeatedly as he has done but in either event it shows a lack of judgement that caused many others considerable pain and everyone but he paid the price.  Trump is a notorious shark and cheater.


----------



## WhatInThe (Sep 13, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> You sound like him, "It's all legal".  I don't want him messing in our government business and I don't expect he will get the chance.  Fiorina showed her executive reasoning and it damn near killed off HP.



Bankruptcy is never preferred. I've seen individuals abuse it and I know others that had to use it. I've worked for companies in the final year before bankruptcy and was lucky to have gotten laid off and allowed unemployment benefits. But I also got shorted on some pay including expense money. Had many days where I was told go to the main office to see if they have work and was sent home with no work after a 30 mile drive. They started giving out comp time instead of overtime, they got rid of comp time and let you go home early so some days my commute for was for 3-4 hours of pay. The productivity requirement including deadlines got insane. If a company is eligible for bankruptcy it is already not a pretty picture.

Fiorina already had a stagnate or not dying business. Computers were already taking over a lot of the stuff business machines or equipment did. HP needed to go much deeper into the computer business. IBM also came close. Tech and/or tech equipment has been fickle since the internet boom of the 90s. As an ex union member I still am frequently appalled by what I see but looking in as an outsider or reflect I now understand why there are things like downsizing or getting in & out of certain lines of business. And again, stock price, pffttt, not a true indicator of the business although still misused as a metric and/or rationalization for corporate action.


----------



## Jackie22 (Sep 22, 2015)

[h=1]Hillary Clinton unveils plan to lower prescription drug costs[/h]Source: *usatoday.com*


Heidi M Przybyla, USA TODAY 12:06 a.m. EDT September 22, 2015 


............Clinton's plan, according to the campaign, will propose to: 

Deny tax breaks for consumer advertising and demand that drug companies instead invest U.S. taxpayer dollars in research and development. Many companies benefit from corporate write-offs for advertising aimed specifically at consumers. Companies that receive federal funds would be required to reinvest a certain amount in research. 

Encourage the production of generic drugs including lowering the amount of time companies can exclusively produce new treatments. 

Cap what insurers can charge consumers with chronic or serious health conditions in out-of-pocket costs. Health insurance plans would place a monthly limit of $250 on out-of-pocket costs for such patients. 

Allow Americans to import drugs from abroad. Countries in Europe with similar safety standards often pay half of what American pay for the same drugs, according to the campaign. 
Allow Medicare to negotiate drug and biologic prices, especially for high-cost drugs with limited competition. 



Read more:http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/...0709313&PID=6157437&SID=ievcyxnhef00xkod00dth


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 22, 2015)

Finally someone has to tackle big Pharma...  Did you see this on the news yesterday?  

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/21/b...se-in-a-drugs-price-raises-protests.html?_r=0

Specialists in infectious disease are protesting a gigantic overnight increase in the price of a 62-year-old drug that is the standard of care for treating a life-threatening parasitic infection.
The drug, called Daraprim, was acquired in August by Turing Pharmaceuticals, a start-up run by a former hedge fund manager. Turing immediately raised the price to $750 a tablet from $13.50, bringing the annual cost of treatment for some patients to hundreds of thousands of dollars.
“What is it that they are doing differently that has led to this dramatic increase?” said Dr. Judith Aberg, the chief of the division of infectious diseases at the Icahn School of Medicine at Mount Sinai. She said the price increase could force hospitals to use “alternative therapies that may not have the same efficacy.”
Continue reading the main story                 [h=2].[/h]


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 22, 2015)

Well...  Ya know... that's Capitalism.... survival of the fittest...  He had the money to by the company so he deserves to ruin peoples lives...  /sarcasm..


----------



## Jackie22 (Sep 30, 2015)

Lindsey Graham: Hell no, I'm not gonna drop out.



Republican presidential candidate Lindsey Graham, whose poll numbers are so low that pollsters usually put an asterisk by his name, took his candidacy to the set of ABC’s The View on Tuesday morning, where the first question was about why he stays in the race.


Whoopi Goldberg said flatly, “What’s keeping you in?”


“I think I would be a commander in chief worthy of the sacrifice of the 1% who are taking care of all of us,” Graham said, sitting among the all-female panel.


Graham’s central campaign theme is national security and deploying more troops to the Middle East to battle terrorism. He did not soften his tone for daytime TV.


“If I get to be commander in chief, we’re gonna go over and kill as many of these bastards as we can before they come here,” the South Carolina senator said.


The second question was even more pointed, suggesting the crowded field is harmful to the Republican Party and that some of the candidates should just drop out.


Graham deployed his trademark humor and agreed that yes, everyone else should drop out.


But the questioner persisted: “Isn’t there a time when you just have to say it’s not working, I’m going to do what’s best for the Republican Party?”


After a long answer about his military career, and how those who serve in the military aren’t quitters, and having to help raise his younger sister after their parents died, Graham said, “No. Hell no, I’m not gonna drop out.”


The latest poll from NBC News/Wall Street Journal had Graham polling at less than 1%.


http://onpolitics.usatoday.com/2015/09/29/lindsey-graham-hell-no-im-not-gonna-drop-out/

I'm so glad to know that Graham is 'worthy of the sacrifice of the 1%'.


----------



## Jackie22 (Sep 30, 2015)

[h=1]This pertains to Hillary Clinton's campaign....

Democrats Call For Immediate End To Benghazi Investigation After McCarthy Admits Fraud [/h]
Source: Politicususa.com 

By: Jason Easley more from Jason Easley 

Wednesday, September, 30th, 2015, 1:32 pm	

After Rep. Kevin McCarthy (R-CA) admitted that Republicans lied about the purpose of the Benghazi investigation, several top Democrats are calling out the House Republicans’ abuse of power and calling for an immediate end to the investigation. 

Rep. McCarthy got flustered during an interview with Sean Hannity and blew the worst kept political secret in Washington. He admitted that the Benghazi investigation is all about digging up mud on Hillary Clinton. 

The ranking member of the Select Committee on Benghazi, Rep. Elijah Cummings (D-MD) said, “This stunning concession from Rep. McCarthy reveals the truth that Republicans never dared admit in public: the core Republican goal in establishing the Benghazi Committee was always to damage Hillary Clinton’s presidential campaign and never to conduct an even-handed search for the facts. It is shameful that Republicans have used this tragedy and the deaths of our fellow Americans for political gain. Republicans have blatantly abused their authority in Congress by spending more than $4.5 million in taxpayer funds to pay for a political campaign against Hillary Clinton.” 

The office of Democratic Leader Rep. Nancy Pelosi (D-CA) said, “House Republicans were never interested in a bipartisan investigation to improve the security of Americans abroad. They’ve only been interested in pure extremist political theater. Leader McCarthy: the American people don’t want more politically-motivated “select committees” – not to smear presidential candidates, and not to assault women’s health. They want real leadership to confront the challenges we face as a nation.” 

Rep. Linda Sanchez (D-CA) called for an immediate end to the Benghazi investigation and for Republicans to apologize to the families of the Benghazi victims,..................... 

Read more: http://www.politicususa.com/2015/09...hazi-investigation-mccarthy-admits-fraud.html


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 30, 2015)

FRAUD!?    Republican "investigation" a FRAUD!? ​  Your're kidding right?   lol!


----------



## Lara (Sep 30, 2015)

Jackie22 said:
			
		

> ...the core Republican goal in establishing the Benghazi Committee was always to damage Hillary Clinton’s presidential campaign"


Yeah, I've never seen any Democrats try to search out the true facts of Fiorina's or Trump's records for the purpose of damaging their presidential campaign….:lofl:


.


----------



## BobF (Sep 30, 2015)

Surprising if it is real, but I doubt it.   There are plenty of reasons to complete the investigations and hearings.   If it prove Hillary is free of guilt, that is to her credit and good news too.

Why stop when things are nearing the end and decisions.   Let it finish and publish the good news or bad, which ever it is.

Now didn't these questions and charges start while she was still in office?   So how could this be intended to end her Presidential campaign?


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 30, 2015)

Lara said:


> Yeah, I've never seen any Democrats try to search out the true facts of Fiorina's or Trump's records for the purpose of damaging their presidential campaign….:lofl:





UMmm....  Lara... we are talking about Congressional INVESTIGATIONS.... not political campaigns.. 

.


----------



## fureverywhere (Sep 30, 2015)

Was just reading something interesting. That Hillary was quoted that women who report ****** assault must be " heard and believed". On the other hand during the 80's and 90's when women were coming forward about Bill, she suggested they should be " immediately slimed and shamed". Okay so if the accused is your dear hubby that's different from other ****** predators. Tell me how that works?


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 30, 2015)

Whew, I thought I was seeing double for a moment there...lol.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 30, 2015)

BobF said:


> Surprising if it is real, but I doubt it.   There are plenty of reasons to complete the investigations and hearings.   If it prove Hillary is free of guilt, that is to her credit and good news too.
> 
> Why stop when things are nearing the end and decisions.   Let it finish and publish the good news or bad, which ever it is.
> 
> Now didn't these questions and charges start while she was still in office?   So how could this be intended to end her Presidential campaign?



It's been known since 2009 that Hillary would more than likely run for president in 2016... and would likely win..   Republicans have been searching for ways to discredit here since then.   NONE of the multitude of Benghazi hearings to date have turned up SQUAT...  so you ask WHY discontinue them if a major Republican admits the sole purpose of them was to dig up dirt in Hillary and hurt her chances of winning the presidency?

   ALso.. you are always so worried about the debt.   Did you know that the Benghazi hearings have cost the US taxpayer $14 million dollars so far?

http://www.politicususa.com/2014/05...ayers-14-million-benghazi-investigations.html


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 30, 2015)

Imagine the indigent that could be fed with $14 million dollars.


----------



## BobF (Sep 30, 2015)

And wasn't the beginning about the failure Hillary's to defend our embassies or order their vacancies till the threats were gone?   I believe that was the start of it all.   And back then there could likely have been many others besides Hillary with ideas of being our leader.   

Hardly believe that she would really want the job after a newcomer like Obama took her place and won.   Sure not good references for a second attempt.   But I sure still would have preferred Hillary to what we have today.


----------



## Jackie22 (Sep 30, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> It's been known since 2009 that Hillary would more than likely run for president in 2016... and would likely win..   Republicans have been searching for ways to discredit here since then.   NONE of the multitude of Benghazi hearings to date have turned up SQUAT...  so you ask WHY discontinue them if a major Republican admits the sole purpose of them was to dig up dirt in Hillary and hurt her chances of winning the presidency?
> 
> ALso.. you are always so worried about the debt.   Did you know that the Benghazi hearings have cost the US taxpayer $14 million dollars so far?
> 
> http://www.politicususa.com/2014/05...ayers-14-million-benghazi-investigations.html



...yes, and you can add the cost of the trumped up email investigations to that....the Benghazi investigation went on for SEVEN years.


----------



## Lara (Sep 30, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> UMmm....  Lara... we are talking about Congressional INVESTIGATIONS.... not political campaigns..


UMmm… Quick Silver… You aren't following the posts. *Jackie22 in #49 posted in her top headline: *"*This pertains to Hillary Clinton's campaign…." *I referred to it in my post #51


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 30, 2015)

Jackie22 said:


> ...yes, and you can add the cost of the trumped up email investigations to that....the Benghazi investigation went on for SEVEN years.



That estimate was back in 2014...  I'm sure we're well over that amount by now..  

I don't know why this shocks anyone...   The GOP employes a staffer whose sole job is to comb through the Clinton Library in Arkansas and find anything that could possibly be used to smear Hillary... anything at all, no matter how small..  If it has the slightest inconsistency you can  bet it will be used to smear her..    How afraid of this woman are they?


----------



## Lara (Sep 30, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> That estimate was back in 2014...  I'm sure we're well over that amount by now..
> 
> I don't know why this shocks anyone...   The GOP employes a staffer whose sole job is to comb through the Clinton Library in Arkansas and find anything that could possibly be used to smear Hillary... anything at all, no matter how small..  If it has the slightest inconsistency you can  bet it will be used to smear her..    How afraid of this woman are they?


The only "fear" the GOP has of Hillary is that all Americans deserve to know the truth about any presidential candidate BEFORE they become Commander and Chief of our Nation. Just like the democrats wanting to find the slightest inconsistency in the Republican candidates for fear that voters will vote without all the facts.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 30, 2015)

There is a vast difference in pointing out differences in policy and digging for personal dirt Lara.   One is "Politics"... the other is "Slander"..


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 30, 2015)

And people wonder why so many in other countries view the extremists in the republican party with dismay?


----------



## Lara (Sep 30, 2015)

:laugh: you two crack me up. See ya round


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 30, 2015)

Keep on laughing Lara......  I'm sure it will turn into tears in 2016


----------



## BobF (Sep 30, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> There is a vast difference in pointing out differences in policy and digging for personal dirt Lara.   One is "Politics"... the other is "Slander"..



And as I and others see this long time on going investigation see it, it is for politics for sure, slander will show itself with out deep investigations.   Why weren't those folks at the embassy notified of the threats as apparently other nations people were.   Just wait for the exposing of the investigation and see what it was all about and what, if anything, was found.   Almost like you fear the rumored truth to come out as real.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 30, 2015)

BobF said:


> And as I and others see this long time on going investigation see it, it is for politics for sure, slander will show itself with out deep investigations.   Why weren't those folks at the embassy notified of the threats as apparently other nations people were.   Just wait for the exposing of the investigation and see what it was all about and what, if anything, was found.   Almost like you fear the rumored truth to come out as real.



NONE of the 'hearings" have turned up a darned thing.... there is no "there" "there"....   In other words... nothing has been turned up... not for the lack of trying I might add....  Another GOP failure... and embarrassment


----------



## BobF (Sep 30, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> NONE of the 'hearings" have turned up a darned thing.... there is no "there" "there"....   In other words... nothing has been turned up... not for the lack of trying I might add....  Another GOP failure... and embarrassment



We must be talking of different things as I understand there is more being assembled and getting ready for Hillary to be there for interrogation, or what ever they may call it.   It is not over yet and much is still being looked at in the once deleted files that Hillary claimed to be gone.   Deleting files does not make them go away.   It just alters the address for the data so often times it is ready to read by the ones that know how computers work.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 30, 2015)

The email "scandal"  will end up like all the other phony GOP scandals.... with the GOP looking stupid and having egg on it's face.


----------



## BobF (Sep 30, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> The email "scandal"  will end up like all the other phony GOP scandals.... with the GOP looking stupid and having egg on it's face.



You should wait for the end of the story or get caught in a bad situation when that end does come.   There are others than just the politicians looking into some events where answers are desired.   Not sure who they are and not about to look it up.   There are reasons for these investigations or none would be happening.   The ending will be good to have as it will either place blame or release from suspicions.   Both are important for the people and a release would be extremely important for Hillary.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 30, 2015)

BobF said:


> You should wait for the end of the story or get caught in a bad situation when that end does come.   There are others than just the politicians looking into some events where answers are desired.   Not sure who they are and not about to look it up.   There are reasons for these investigations or none would be happening.   The ending will be good to have as it will either place blame or release from suspicions.   Both are important for the people and a release would be extremely important for Hillary.



Kevin MC McCarthy... most likely the new Speaker of the House has just admitted on national television that the sole purpose of the Benghazi investigation was to damage Hillary so much she would not be electable.... Now tell me... How can anyone EVER take another Republican "investigation" seriously.   A move has been made to disband the Benghazi committee...  but with Republicans in the majority... it will more than likely continue wasting taxpayer money and adding to our debt.


----------



## BobF (Sep 30, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Kevin MC McCarthy... most likely the new Speaker of the House has just admitted on national television that the sole purpose of the Benghazi investigation was to damage Hillary so much she would not be electable.... Now tell me... How can anyone EVER take another Republican "investigation" seriously.   A move has been made to disband the Benghazi committee...  but with Republicans in the majority... it will more than likely continue wasting taxpayer money and adding to our debt.



That is an interesting comment.   If it was all just political, time to end.   But I remember there were some justice types or other outside Congress folks with an interest into some events.   Guess I would have to do some old look ups or just wait for the Congress to shut down any investigations.   I don't think Hillary has her following right now.   I guess by spring, when position will mean a lot more, is when that position will really count.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 1, 2015)

Benghazi.... admitted by next Speaker of the House, Kevin McCarthy to have been a way to discredit Clinton

Planned Parenthood video investigation..  Producer of video admits it was fraudulent..

How can ANY Republican "investigation" be taken seriously...  The Email phony "scandal" is simply another Benghazi..   It's very clear..


----------



## BobF (Oct 1, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Benghazi.... admitted by next Speaker of the House, Kevin McCarthy to have been a way to discredit Clinton
> 
> Planned Parenthood video investigation..  Producer of video admits it was fraudulent..
> 
> How can ANY Republican "investigation" be taken seriously...  The Email phony "scandal" is simply another Benghazi..   It's very clear..



Yes, I did read that comment this person made.    Not something good for a Speaker of the House to say whether true or kidding.   There will be no new speaker till some day next week.   For his careless ways of speaking, maybe he won't get the appointment.   It also says he has bad mouthed the current Speaker even after being named a possible Speaker.    Not sure if this is the type of person we need to be Speaker.

Just wondering what all the security bunch will find in those so called deleted files they have recovered.   I see they have uncovered some files intended to be kept secret already.   Hillary was not the best keeper for our embassies overseas nor of our communications.   Still better than what we have today.   Look at what Russia is doing in Syria.    A complete sneering action that says Russia has no fear of the US at all.   Shake hands one day for public viewing and then two days later dropping bombs on questionable targets in Syria.   Seems like no fear from Russia at all.


----------



## Jackie22 (Oct 3, 2015)

[h=1]Jindal's Campaign in serious trouble......

Bobby Jindal’s camp denies they’ve lost ‘Duck Dynasty’ endorsement[/h]This weekend, it appeared that Louisiana Gov Bobby Jindal (R) might have lost his most high-profile endorsement in the 2016 presidential race: "Duck Dynasty" star Willie Robertson. 

Robertson, one of the long-bearded stars of the show about a Louisiana family that made millions off duck calls, had supported Jindal since at least 2013, long before Jindal was actually in the presidential race. His endorsement was so important that Jindal's official Twitter page features a photo of the governor and Robertson together, taken after Jindal presented Robertson with an award.



http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/...-denies-theyve-lost-duck-dynasty-endorsement/


----------



## Jackie22 (Oct 20, 2015)

[h=1]Jim Webb To Drop Out Of The Democratic Race[/h]Source: *Talking Points Memo*

Democratic presidential candidate Jim Webb will announce Tuesday he's dropping out of the Democratic 2016 race, according to reports. 

Webb is scheduled to hold a news conference at the National Press Club in D.C. at 1 p.m. ET.

Read more: http://talkingpointsmemo.com/livewire/jim-webb-drop-democratic-bid


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 20, 2015)

Yes  and I have heard he is considering running as an independent..   How does he even think he has a chance.  His showing at the debate was dismal.


----------



## Hawley (Oct 20, 2015)

Speaking as an outsider (Canadian,) and at the risk of offending - I have to say it's very hard to believe that Donald Trump is even being taken seriously as a presidential candidate by anyone at all. It's astounding that he's gotten this far in the process. Please tell me he is not the only one that can fix your financial woes.


----------



## imp (Oct 20, 2015)

Hawley said:


> Speaking as an outsider (Canadian,) and at the risk of offending - I have to say it's very hard to believe that Donald Trump is even being taken seriously as a presidential candidate by anyone at all. It's astounding that he's gotten this far in the process. *Please tell me he is not the only one that can fix your financial woes*.



OK, Hawley, though I personally try to refrain from involvement in political chicanery, I will state that he is quite possibly the only one who could worsen our financial woes. Please be aware, if the "doomsday prophets" are even close, another deep incursion into recession here will drag down Canada's economy without doubt. And, likely, nearly everyone else's. 

My opinion only. Underneath Trump's blustery and harsh shell, there just might lie a dormant economic and political genius awaiting release from imprisonment. The bluster and B.S. may just be aimed at "winning over" the multitude of supremely pissed-off Americans seeking retribution for their losses of these past few years. And, if they go all-out with him, and the "genius" proves evaporative, he will prove to be a "one-termer", or even less.    imp


----------



## Hawley (Oct 21, 2015)

I think, imp, that banking on Trump's 'possible dormant and political genius,' is quite the fantasy - you're joking, right?

We're not feeling the fear as much up here, about another economic downturn. I don't claim to know a lot about the economy, but I don't think we're as vulnerable to U.S. financial troubles as you may think. I might be wrong, but in any case, I hope you don't have another recession. 



imp said:


> OK, Hawley, though I personally try to refrain from involvement in political chicanery, I will state that he is quite possibly the only one who could worsen our financial woes. Please be aware, if the "doomsday prophets" are even close, another deep incursion into recession here will drag down Canada's economy without doubt. And, likely, nearly everyone else's.
> 
> My opinion only. Underneath Trump's blustery and harsh shell, there just might lie a dormant economic and political genius awaiting release from imprisonment. The bluster and B.S. may just be aimed at "winning over" the multitude of supremely pissed-off Americans seeking retribution for their losses of these past few years. And, if they go all-out with him, and the "genius" proves evaporative, he will prove to be a "one-termer", or even less.    imp


----------



## Jackie22 (Oct 21, 2015)

Hawley said:


> Speaking as an outsider (Canadian,) and at the risk of offending - I have to say it's very hard to believe that Donald Trump is even being taken seriously as a presidential candidate by anyone at all. It's astounding that he's gotten this far in the process. Please tell me he is not the only one that can fix your financial woes.



Hi Hawley, and welcome to the forum....I can assure you there are many here that feel the same about Trump, I feel there will be enough votes to eliminate the extremes, but like you said it is astounding they have come this far.


----------

